# Veto pro pac vs leather tool tote



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't decide which one I want to use! Have both the LC and a CLC square leather tool tote. Keep changing tools back and forth but can't decide which bag I like better. Like the veto if the bag tips over, everything stays in. A bit heavy when it's filled but the shoulder strap is great so that's not too big of an issue. Problem is I like the leather tote because of the open concept and feel more efficient working out of it. When I use the leather tote, I keep my meter in a separate bag with my drills and throw it on the centre of the tote when I think I need it for a specific task. Also like how I can throw screws, marettes, washers and a bunch of random material in the middle pouch and it seems to come in handy VERY often

Any input on which setup I should stick with? Any of you guys have either or both of these bags and what do you like/dislike? I just want to make up my mind and stick with one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Sell the Veto to me for $40 and problem solved


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Nschtib said:


> Sell the Veto to me for $40 and problem solved



I guess that would solve my problem so if all else fails, I'll consider it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Hahaha. But honestly you make it sound like the leather seems to make you more Efficient, and it's all about efficiency man.


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Ya but also like how the veto has room for my meter and M12 with all the bits I use in the small pockets. In the leather tote, I put my m12 in it and just throw bits in the middle pocket and need to fish around for them when I need one

Hope someone says something or posts a picture of their setup that I didn't think about yet and it solves everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I think your issue is pretty common. Open leather totes are nice to work out of. Zip up closed tool bags like the veto are nice for transport and storage, and have more capacity in most cases.

If you're a service tech that is at a lot of different jobs all over, especially if you fly, something that keeps everything contained is the priority. 

If most of you work is in a panel shop or you're a maintenance guy, leather tote all the way


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

KennyW said:


> I think your issue is pretty common. Open leather totes are nice to work out of. Zip up closed tool bags like the veto are nice for transport and storage, and have more capacity in most cases.
> 
> If you're a service tech that is at a lot of different jobs all over, especially if you fly, something that keeps everything contained is the priority.
> 
> If most of you work is in a panel shop or you're a maintenance guy, leather tote all the way



I mostly do new construction commercial buildings. Service work here and there but no flying. Most of my day is spent doing many different tasks from emt to pulling wire and doing up a panel. The tote holds enough tools for what I need and have the rest of my less used tools on the veto which stays in the van. I have a bag with drills and hackzall and stuff like that but the impact stay with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Does your Veto bag have a way to fold the sides down half way when you are using it? I was watching a video of their products a while back and thought that was a good idea. Maybe the best of both worlds.

One day I am going to buy the Tech LC Bag to use as my tote. I think the combination of the large and small pockets would work out better than all small. I really don't want to throw my back out with the large XL bag. I would rather carry two smaller bags. I have at least four bags now the size of the LC.

The bulk of my tools stay in the gang box or my truck. I usually wear a small tool pouch and two pocket nail bag and carry a small tote. I just bought the Klien tradesmen pro shoulder pouch to use a my new tote. I like it a lot. Very happy with it. I can carry everything in it I use on a normal day. All accessible. 


http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/tradesman-pro-organizers/tradesman-pro-organizer-shoulder-pouch-0


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

347volts said:


> Can't decide which one I want to use! Have both the LC and a CLC square leather tool tote. Keep changing tools back and forth but can't decide which bag I like better. Like the veto if the bag tips over, everything stays in. A bit heavy when it's filled but the shoulder strap is great so that's not too big of an issue. Problem is I like the leather tote because of the open concept and feel more efficient working out of it. When I use the leather tote, I keep my meter in a separate bag with my drills and throw it on the centre of the tote when I think I need it for a specific task. Also like how I can throw screws, marettes, washers and a bunch of random material in the middle pouch and it seems to come in handy VERY often
> 
> Any input on which setup I should stick with? Any of you guys have either or both of these bags and what do you like/dislike? I just want to make up my mind and stick with one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the exact same issue with the Veto LC.Everyone seems to really like them but I found it annoying to have to dig down to pull tools out. I thought it slowed me down some.I'm using a Klein tool tote now


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Bst said:


> I had the exact same issue with the Veto LC.Everyone seems to really like them but I found it annoying to have to dig down to pull tools out. I thought it slowed me down some.I'm using a Klein tool tote now



I agree with you. Nothing against veto as they make a great bag, I just think it's not efficient for me. Having to open and close the zippers every time I need something instead of having it open and easy to access


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes cabletie, there is a way to zip it halfway down but I find when you do that, it hides a lot of the tools in the front pouches. It does work well but not a true open top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The leather tote will last for many years. If it holds the tools that you need for daily use, and you work in a "low theft" environment, I would use the leather tote for your everyday tools and the Veto as storage for the " once and a while" tools.

I have known folks that used one of those leather totes their entire career.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

This is all I've used for the past few years:

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5585&type=


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Cow said:


> This is all I've used for the past few years:
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5585&type=


I finally transferred my tools to my veto and parked that leather tote. Only reason was I got on a big job with lots of people, and the tools in the open are too inviting to be "borrowed". I really like the occidental tote.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep. The ideal totes are awesome too. 

I fly to China and south America to do work though so for me a. my tools would get scattered everywhere inside the job box during air travel and b. They'd all get stolen. Haha. 

I have an LC and need to get around to selling it. I used it for one job, it's a nice bag but the ergonomics just didn't work for me. 

I did buy an MC, it arrives on Monday, I'll post some pics and my thoughts.

I have a million bags and haven't found the "ultimate" solution yet. I have an ideal leather case which is beautiful and nice to work from, but it's heavy and the organization is minimal. I've been using a maxpedition military organizer bag which is great but too small.


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Cow said:


> This is all I've used for the past few years:
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5585&type=



I was looking at that one before I ended up going with the CLC one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks a lot like the Ideal, a couple of the guys in the shop have one and they like them.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

This is another leather tool storage anonymous thread..:laughing:


----------



## 347volts (Jul 5, 2014)

Not fully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjo2008 (Dec 16, 2012)

I use a peanut butter jar in my lc to hold wirenuts, connectors, and random screws. It works great and lasts longer than any organizer I've ever bought


----------

